# skid steer drum compactor vs plate compactor aqttachments



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Any one have comments on the actual compaction achieved using a drum compactor with a skid steer loader and a large plate compactor attachment for a skid steer like a Stehr.com or Allied Skidpac?
I have read the drum compactor attachments do not work all that great while the plate packers work wonderfully.
Looking at acquiring one or the other so I am looking for your comments.


----------



## Concreteplus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have heard that in a perfect world it would be best to use both. But yes if you had to choose on I would choose the plate style compactor.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I used a drum roller attachment once, it did not work as well as the large wacker bi-direction walk behind plate tamper that we had available.

I have no experience with the others you mention.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have used the vibrating sheeps foot for the bobcat and use it on ALL my concrete jobs. I have a vibrating plate compactor and it puts the vibrating plate to shame. I had the neighbors on a garage foundation that I was using the sheeps foot on come out and wonder what was going on because it was shaking their house. 

I use steel forming stakes for concrete forms and knew exactly where I had compacted and where it was undisturbed soil. The compacted soil was ALOT tougher to drive the stakes into, very noticable! 

I will swear by the vibrating sheeps foot in 8 to 10 inch lifts max.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

brhokel606 said:


> . The compacted soil was ALOT tougher to drive the stakes into, very noticable!
> .


reminds me what a soils tech told me once..."yeah, it's damn hard, but is it dense?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

dayexco said:


> reminds me what a soils tech told me once..."yeah, it's damn hard, but is it dense?


True, true......didn't think about that


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I've used the drum roller for a skid steer and honestly I wasn't impressed. A big plate tamper will do a better job. As far as the plate tamp attachments for skid steers I've never used one.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> reminds me what a soils tech told me once..."yeah, it's damn hard, but is it dense?


Are you sure that wasn't your wife that said that ?? :jester:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> Are you sure that wasn't your wife that said that ?? :jester:


LOL, maybe back when i was your age!


----------

